# Awesome GTP (Sorong) pictures!



## Lars K (Sep 25, 2008)

Check out these beautiful GTP's! 

They are from this German website:
http://www.meine-reptilien.de/index.php
And the gallery:
http://www.meine-reptilien.de/03c1989ac711f3a0a/03c1989ac7120dd22/index.html


----------



## lovey (Sep 25, 2008)

Wah Wah we Wah!!
Very nice!!

Same python??


----------



## Lars K (Sep 25, 2008)

No, this guy keeps 2 GTP's, the yellow baby and the green adult python.


----------



## funcouple (Sep 25, 2008)

i want them. cant wait to add a pair to my collection


----------



## Lars K (Sep 25, 2008)

funcouple said:


> i want them.



Me too.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

lol Me too. Well.............ive kind of got 8 years 2 plan


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 25, 2008)

they are awsome!

did any1 else notice that all 3 have the same funny-looking symbol in the middle of they're head just above the eyes? sort of like this
( ' ) sort of


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2008)

looks like the same snake to me.. 


the markings seem to match perfectly..


----------



## gelusmuse (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Sep 25, 2008)

Would they hold there colour as they shed like the first one would it hold its bluey colour or will that grow. They are really nice i wouldnt mind having some of them haha.


----------



## Lars K (Sep 25, 2008)

Kirby said:


> looks like the same snake to me..
> 
> 
> the markings seem to match perfectly..



Yes, they have very similar markings.


----------



## Riley (Sep 25, 2008)

wow thats weird!! i knew gtps get different colours as they drow but yeah i never imagined them those colours!! nice snake!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2008)

Lars K. i picked up on that little mark. i just figured it was just the angle. 

its CRAZY how similar they are tho. were they siblings? related?


----------



## Lars K (Sep 25, 2008)

Kirby said:


> were they siblings? related?



I just checked the site and noticed that he says on the cover page that he keeps 3 M. viridis.

But on the "my animals" page he says that his son keeps a 1,5 years old and 1 m long one
and he recently bought a young one with 50 cm length in July.

He doesn't write if they were related or not.

Ah, he wrote by "news" that he bought a third M. viridis.
Here are the pics.


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 25, 2008)

They must be related with such similar markings. 
They are awesome snakes. I would so love to have a GTP sometime.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Sep 26, 2008)

those snakes are outrageous!!!!!!

They are so beautiful!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 26, 2008)

they are spectacular, its amazing how nice some look and others look kinda average in comparison,....(i'd still take an average one anyday though,...)


----------

